# [Premiere] Moviestyle... Brauche Hilfe !!!



## Firefox (1. April 2003)

Hi! Ich hab ein Problem. Ich muss für die Schule ein Video schneiden, will aber nicht dass es aussieht wie so ein Selbstgedrehtes. Es sollte mehr nach Kinofilm oder so aussehen. Muss ich vielleicht eine Blende drüberlegen, wenn ja welche? Bitte helft mir !!! thx Firefox


----------



## mab (1. April 2003)

Naja, wie soll man da sagen... Die Profis, die zum Beispiel LotR geschnitten haben, benutzen da solche Programme, mit denen du in bestimmten Bereichen die Farbverteilung oder die Helligkeit ändern kannst. Ich werd mich heut mal ranmachen, das in Premiere zu versuchen.

MfG,
mab


----------



## Firefox (1. April 2003)

Hey! Muss nicht unbedingt Premiere sein. Ich dachte nur das geht am besten damit. Wenn du ne andere Möglichkeit kennst, is auch gut. 

Danke schon mal Firefox


----------



## mab (1. April 2003)

Also, da gibts unter Kanäle einen Farbbalance, oder Colorbalance Filter, mit dem kannste ja mal 'n bissl rumexperimentieren, dann wirds sicher klappen!

MfG,
mab


----------



## Gi.Joe (1. April 2003)

@mab
Die Profis, die LotR geschnitten haben, machen sowas mit Programmen, die sie bis in das Detail beherschen, weil sie direkt mit den Entwicklern zusammenarbeiten, und die auch sozusagen nur für die Industrie arbeiten, und nicht für den "SonyHandyCamUrlaubsFilmer".

Was ich sagen will, da unser FireFoxx emule o.ä. hat, sucht er das, was wir ihm sagen. Gut, ich kann ihm die ganze Palette von Programmen sagen, und ?

Glaubst ja wohl nicht im Ernst das er is in ca. 4-5 tagen fertig hinbekommt auch nur EINE Funktion sinvoll auszunutzen, und das Ergebniss sooo genial ist, dass die ganze KLasse denmkt sein Vaddie würd in Hollywood arbeiten. Mit solch fetten Programmen anzufangen is unfug, er kann damit nix anfangen.

*It's not the Tool, it's the Artist.*

Premiere, ich denk er hat 6.5 hat sicher super Funktionen, die vollkommen ausreichen, er soll sich damit lieber beshcäftigen, als von Shake und Colossus zu träumen.

Oft sind die Softwares sogar an Dongles gebunden, also Hardware, also vergiss es  Nutz die Zeit und überdenk wenn möglich deinen Schnitt, als an irgendwelche Farben zu denken!!


----------



## Tim C. (7. April 2003)

Es gibt für Premiere einschlägige Plugins die dir eine Art Filmlook bringen. Lies dir dazu auch mal die Filmlook-Artikel auf http://www.hackermovies.de durch.
Eine wesentliche Komponente die du schätzungsweise schon nicht vorweisen kannst im Vergleich zur professionellen Filmproduktion ist die verwendete Kamera. Hat deine Cam 3 CCD Sensoren ? Haben nämlich nur teurere. Ausserdem speichern prof. Filmcameras i.d.R. nicht auf Hi8 oder Super Hi8. Auch mit MiniDV arbeiten die wirklich großen Cams nicht. Du siehst also, da kannst du mit Premiere soviel frickeln wie du willst aber du kommst nicht ran. Tonwertkorrekturen, Sättigung und Kontrast sind aber sicherlich der richtige Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## El_Schubi (7. April 2003)

da sind wr auch gleich wieder bei der hand: komprimiert minidv mehr als dv? normal nicht, denk ich, also minidvqualität = dvqualität, der einzige unterschied sollte nur der speicherplatz sein. <<< korrigiert micht wenns anders ist.

dann diese sache mit den großen cams: lotr wurde z.b. auf 35mm film aufgezeichnet, starwars auf ner hdtv ~2megapixel camera. die von panasonic kostet z.b. 63.000$. also da ist in sachen ccds, elektronik schon ein bißchen was besseres eingebaut 
fürs fernsehen kann man natürlich sagen dan reicht doch dv, aber den unterschied zu einer kinokamera sieht man halt doch....

womit du auch noch kalkulieren mußt, ist das speichern auf vhs (falls du das vorhast). das zieht dir die qualität nämlich nochmal ordentlich runter und die farben werden auch leicht anders.


----------



## Tim C. (8. April 2003)

> fürs fernsehen kann man natürlich sagen dan reicht doch dv,



Arbeiten die nicht trotzdem zu nem Großteil mit Betacams ?


----------



## Gi.Joe (8. April 2003)

Jepp, DigiBeta, bzw. Beta.
Mein Vater hat einen RTL KameraMann mithinten drauf genommen (Motorrad), war ein Treffen mit RalfSchumacher und Veltins, der, und auch noch mehrer hatten da DigiBeta.

In Spanien habe ich einen gesehen, der hatte (knapp 1Jahr her) schon eine DVCPRO von Panasonic.

Das wandelt so von Sender zu Sender, womit sie halt arbeiten.


----------



## El_Schubi (8. April 2003)

bloß, daß diese cams ein bißchen mehr kosten als ein standart 3ccd camcorder *G*


----------



## Gi.Joe (8. April 2003)

Ich hab *nie* das Gegenteil behauptet   ;-) 



@ThreadEröffner
Wie bist du jetzt verblieben ?? Schon'n Avid gekauft


----------



## Tim C. (8. April 2003)

Avid mag ja in Sachen Hartschnitt ganz gut sein, aber mit Effekten ? Da greift man doch besser auf andere Tools à la After FX zurück oder ?


----------



## Gi.Joe (8. April 2003)

..oder Shake ?!?!

Aber meist haben sie ja so spezielle Programme, für nur eine Sache, wie z.B. Colossus (?? nachschlag) für Farbkorrektur etc.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (9. April 2003)

*-*



> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Da greift man doch besser auf andere Tools à la After FX zurück oder ? *


Auf jeden Fall!
Dann kann man sogar mit der Tatsache angeben, dass man mit einem Programm arbeitet, welches zur Bearbeitung von "Titanic" benutzt wurde  

Ja, auch die paar Sekunden gehören zum Film


----------



## El_Schubi (9. April 2003)

also after effects ist bestimmt keine schlechte wahl, da es standardmäßig bei der hdboxx dabei ist, und das ist immerhin  keine allzuschlechte hdtv editing station


----------



## Gi.Joe (9. April 2003)

Interessant...

Möchte mich in AE in dne SommerFerien einarbeiten, bis dahin erstmal mit AP an die Grenzen stoßen...

Was mich persönlich sehr stark interessiert ist, FinalCutExpress auf Mac OS X, ich liebäugel schon länger mit dem Kauf eines Macs... für 350€ (inkl. Mwst.) ist das ein super Preis! Ich würde sehr gern den Umstieg wagen, AP gibts ja auch für MacOs X, nur das Geld fehlt...


----------



## El_Schubi (9. April 2003)

hm, also abgesehen davon mal, daß ich keine macs mag *G*

ne ernsthaft, der mac bringt die leistung in sachen videoschnitt/ compositing nicht. 

look here: 

http://www.digitalvideoediting.com/2002/07_jul/features/cw_macvspc2.htm

jaja, ich weiß, daß ich diesen link immer wieder gern poste


----------



## Gi.Joe (9. April 2003)

Ich weiß ich weiß... ich kannte den Benchmark auch schon früher...

Aber, wenn man bedenkt, das ich bisjetzt nur auf einem 500er Celeron mit 256SD Ram gewerkelt habe - und trotzdem eine 1 in Kunst für unser Video bekommen habe - ist alles für mich ein einziger Fortschritt.
Meine SGI haut mich auch nicht mehr vom Hocker. Ich habe auch vor sie als VideoAufnahme Station zu verwenden, für alles... DigiSat, WebCam etc.  

Ich weiß auch, dass ich für die hälfte das gleiche bekomme, aber... ich weiß nicht. Letztendes wird es eh so ausgehen, dass ich bei meinen Komponenten bleibe, und nix neues kaufe.

So, jetzt aber erstmal Premiere PlugIns checken


----------



## goela (10. April 2003)

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Deine 1 in Kunst sehr viel mit der Rechnerleistung zu tun hat. Dein Lehrer wird sicherlich nicht merken, ob Du das Ganze auf einem 500MHz oder 2.4GHz Rechner erstellt hast.

Einzig ist, dass Du wahrscheinlich bei einem schnelleren Rechner bessere Effekte machen wirst. Zeit ist Geld!


----------



## Gi.Joe (10. April 2003)

..darauf wollte ich hinaus  

Aber so langsam wirds echt Zeit


----------

